
$45k ARR in 10 months: Optimizations as a company of one - jnfr
https://lunchbag.ca/company-of-one
======
jnfr
Hi HN! OP here. Been working on my product, Lunch Money
([https://lunchmoney.app](https://lunchmoney.app)), full-time since I launched
it roughly 10 months ago. Sharing my learnings and thoughts along the way as
it can be pretty lonely and daunting as a solo founder out there. Let me know
if you have any questions and thanks for reading!

~~~
marc__1
Hi Jen, great post! As you continue to grow Lunch Money even further, have you
thought about when will it make sense to bring outside help, and if so, will
this be hiring our outsourcing to freelance?

~~~
jnfr
Hey, thanks! Honestly my thinking right now is that I want to continue growing
Lunch Money on my own up until a certain ARR- I feel there's no reason to
think I can't at this point. Past that, I may start to think about hiring
outside help though I have no idea what that would look like. It would also
heavily depend on where I'm at in my personal life as well!

